# Copts protesting



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Just in: 

Coptic Christian Protest underway in front of national TV to demand prosecution of Ex Interior Minister for his role in Dec. Church Bombing


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I think it has a lot more to do with the destruction and burning of the church in Helwan coupled with the threat of killing all the christians who remain in the village of sole. 

Actually, I never thought the copts would ever protest (sorry DG, no disrespect), but from my experience copts typically aren't the type who stands up.... 

Of course the media now started the whole christian/muslim media ads all day today..... Who are they trying to brainwash or convince...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Photo gallery of Sunday protest at Maspiro. The signs in Arabic have subtitles in English.

https://picasaweb.google.com/sarahngb/MaspiroCopts#


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Armed Forces have today promised to rebuild the torched Helwan church in its original location, according to state TV. 

New PM is meeting with the copts reps and discussing their demand that the governor of Helwan be replaced.


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

aykalam said:


> The Armed Forces have today promised to rebuild the torched Helwan church in its original location, according to state TV.
> 
> New PM is meeting with the copts reps and discussing their demand that the governor of Helwan be replaced.


That is great! I have heard that they have been suppressed a lot. I hope there will be more equality for Copts now too. The revolution has been promising, and all the things that came after. I love how the people physically cleaned up the place too. Egypt is reborn


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> I think it has a lot more to do with the destruction and burning of the church in Helwan coupled with the threat of killing all the christians who remain in the village of sole.
> 
> Actually, I never thought the copts would ever protest (sorry DG, no disrespect), but from my experience copts typically aren't the type who stands up....
> 
> Of course the media now started the whole christian/muslim media ads all day today..... Who are they trying to brainwash or convince...


No “disrespect” in anything you’ve said, at all, unfortunately, you’re totally right about it.

Copts in Egypt aren’t THAT different from Muslims in Egypt, when I said that the majority of the population in Egypt doesn’t even know what freedom is, I was talking about the Egyptian population in general, not the Muslim Egyptians in particular.

The “Coptic Church” in Egypt got a lot to answer to in my opinion, preferring to be “Good sons and daughters of Jesus” in the stupid “negative” way of it is just something I always wanted an explanation for! At some point few years back a priest where I live said that if your neighbor “annoyed” you in a way they you should “just pray for him”?! I mean seriously WTF! And considering the “fact” that every Egyptian is a “religious” person, everyone wanted to be a bloody “good son/daughter of Jesus”, which went very well with their coward nature!! So they just went quiet!!

I never thought there would be any protests either, and trust me there wouldn’t be if it wasn’t THAT bad in here, however Copts did protest, which is a good point in Copts’ side, but they’re totally confused about their “demands” which isn’t good for anyone!

Anyway, the Coptic Church’s leaders always pretended that everything’s “ok” somehow, and the Coptic population always preferred to be “quiet” about everything that was happening, hopefully that’s gonna change now on! And hopefully Muslims will react “well” to it, cause so far?! Reactions to the protests aren’t good, at all! :s


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Back on line

Last night there was utter chaos on the bridge.. traffic was being diverted from going downtown by civillians NO army or police around although the helicopter was flying over, according to a friend it was because there was a huge protest downtown involving Copts.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

OK, I have just been told that using the term "copt" is a form of discrimination because not all christians in Egypt are copts...:confused2:


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

aykalam said:


> OK, I have just been told that using the term "copt" is a form of discrimination because not all christians in Egypt are copts...:confused2:


Lol....... That's a little odd. Just keep to Christians to be safe then I guess. There's lots of branches of Christianity. Saying Copts may be like calling all Muslims Sunni, though the majority in Egypt may be, it is very possible that not all are.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Muslims and Christians (together) protest sectarian attacks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course Copt does mean Egyptian so maybe that is the problem.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't believe about the exodus of the copts from sole (estimated at 7000 copts). That is insane. If they an kick them out from one village, what stops them from being kicked out from all villages. 

That has to be the worst news I've heard. 

DG: 

Remember how I was talking about in that other thread about the exodus of the copts? I guess I never thought of a "forced" exodus. I am really lost for words....


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Muslims and Christians (together) protest sectarian attacks
> 
> YouTube - ‫?????? ??????? .. ?????? ?? ?????‬‎


Few Muslims are joining the Christians' protests, the rest are just condemning it, and quite a good number are just attacking them.........

The "usual" burning of Christians' homes is happening now again, 5 dead, +80 injured in Mukattam now, the army’s shooting the Christians when the soldiers are bored


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> I can't believe about the exodus of the copts from sole (estimated at 7000 copts). That is insane. If they an kick them out from one village, what stops them from being kicked out from all villages.
> 
> That has to be the worst news I've heard.
> 
> ...



It is happening now, a small village near where I “live” is turning into a real joke, kids are kidnapped for a ransom, girls are harassed, well, basically everyone’s showing them “love”!

Exodus is always nasty, forced or not, specially when you don’t really have a choice when it comes to where to go!

By the way, what disgusted me the most today?! I been watching a video today, and how "happy" the idiots were while they’re tearing the Church’s building down?! The weird look on their stupid faces like they’re freeing Gaza or something, God!!! Just made me wanna uke:


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

That is sad  and truly unnecessary. For sure there are many that want freedom and their rights, let's just hope more want the same for their neighbors now after the revolution and not end up being hypocrites. I was so enlightened by the fact that Christians were holding hands and protecting the Muslim protesters during their Friday prayers and the same the other way with Muslims protecting Christians during one Sunday mass. I guess a change of mind takes a lot more.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I saw the video too. It was disgusting. However, the whole incident has actually given strength to the MB in Alexandria. I just saw new big green posters with white text "Egypt is an Islamic State." 

I also just heard on Amr Adeeb's show from one of the dialed-in speakers that the government has promised to rebuild the church as well as rebuild a hospital, create some community center for the youth, etc. 

I bet when the "elders" sat down together they went something along the lines "so you want to rebuild the church for the copts - what do we get?" 

I must admit I never really cared or maybe that is too harsh, I never got involved in the whole copt issues in Egypt as most of the time I felt there was a bit of exaggeration. Now that things are so public, I am starting to reconsider my views on copts. I had no idea the situation is this sad/terrible.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Last night there were very violent clashes in Moqqatam, Cairo.

People threw rocks from both sides and witnesses said soldiers at the scene fired shots into the air in a bid to disperse the crowds.

According to AJE, death toll from Tuesday clashes is now 11: 6 Christians and 5 Muslims with nearly 100 injured in all. However, beware the figures given by different sources could be part of the propaganda wars.

Meanwhile, a "Unity March" has been called for Friday in Tahrir Sq.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> I saw the video too. It was disgusting. However, the whole incident has actually given strength to the MB in Alexandria. I just saw new big green posters with white text "Egypt is an Islamic State."
> 
> I also just heard on Amr Adeeb's show from one of the dialed-in speakers that the government has promised to rebuild the church as well as rebuild a hospital, create some community center for the youth, etc.
> 
> ...


The MB posters were there ALL the time since Mubarak left, and the hostile attitude towards Christians been there all the time, but started being “public” since Jan. 29 

As for what’s happening with that village, it’s just stupid, build whatever they want and they’ll just tear it down again, happened many times, will happen again, I mean seriously what’s the point if none of the idiots is gonna be punished in any possible way for what happened?! Did the building tear itself down or something?!! And not just that they’ll walk away!! But also getting a free hospital too!!!! Seriously if someone did something like that to a Mosque in the UK or something how would the Muslims react to it?! 

Also I don’t really understand the Coptic “voices” calling for the church to be rebuilt in the same spot, will the ones asking for that live there?!!! It’s really pissing me off that they’re just insisting on something that’s not practical!!!! If the ones calling for the Church to be rebuilt in the same spot are gonna live in that village then so be it, but if they’re not gonna do that then they should understand that it will be IMPOSSIBLE for the original Christian residents to live there again!!!! And it is happening already, the Christians who are still in there are having major troubles already even though the army is spread all over the village! They can’t go out cause everyone tells them that “it’s not the right time”!!!! And if they could go to buy food or something, no one would sell them any, so how are they supposed to “live” like that?! Or they'll need to stay in their brand new "Church" all the bloody time?! It's just STUPID!!!

Once an area gets like this what’s coming next is one of two things: Church built in the same place, and that will hurt the “Muslims’ pride” and then they'll make sure there won’t be any Christians left to use it, *or*, Christians leave and then Muslims will kill each other fighting who’s gonna get this house and that washing machine! And you can guess what I’d do if I had the “choice”!!

As for the “exaggeration” part, I really dunno what to say, but I don’t blame you though, it is really hard to believe that such “mentalities” exist in the TWENTY FIRST century!!! But what can I say?! _"Welcome to Egypt"_?!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Last night there were very violent clashes in Moqqatam, Cairo.
> 
> People threw rocks from both sides and witnesses said soldiers at the scene fired shots into the air in a bid to disperse the crowds.
> 
> ...


The army didn’t shoot into the “air” 

To put it in a more clear way, MB "people" had guns and machine guns, and Christians had stones empty glasses 

So it was 9 Christians dead actually, in Mukkatam only, approximately 120 Christians were injured, many homes, vehicles and businesses that belong to Christians were burned and robbed as well 

As for the marches, well, if they could convince a guy who can’t spell his own name that “unity” is the best option he got then THAT would be something


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> The army didn’t shoot into the “air”
> 
> To put it in a more clear way, MB "people" had guns and machine guns, and Christians had stones empty glasses
> 
> ...


It's all very murky at the moment, I'm convinced that ex-SS people are stirring the :tape2: to spread fear and divisions, and of course those who would benefit out of this are not far behind. 

The propaganda wars have already started (and people here love panicking!) this is now turning into the perfect brew for those you mention to push their own program through. But I can see all sections having a go at it, you can't believe anyone, too many fishy agendas...

As for the army, well what did we expect, they were an integral pillar of the regime, so why would they now support freedom


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I think that the church has to be rebuilt in the same place because if it is not built there, then I can see a domino effect of fanatics destroying other churches and eventually all christians are forced from their village until there are none left....


I just heard on the news that the various "salafi" folks are not allowing anyone to rebuild the church in the same place. Is that true? Didn't the army promise that they will start rebuilding today? A commentator said that the Church was not a place of worship but a place of female clothes and alcohol. I also then heard the priest of that church confronted the allegations and mentioned that the female clothes are the curtains made out of silk. Furthermore, the alcohol is actually just one bottle of communion wine. 

I think there are way too many agendas being pushed these days...


----------

